# maximum sizes?



## captainmerkin (Jul 3, 2007)

Quick question!

please can I get an estimate for the following mantis adult sizes (sorry for lack of scientific names in most)

Giant Asian (female possibly though unsure)

Orchid (female I think)

P.Paradoxia (both sexes)

Just wondering how big all the little buggers are going to be when they grow up as they are all pretty small currently.


----------



## Asa (Jul 4, 2007)

Giant Asian's going to be a little more than 4, perhaps to 5.

Orchid's going to be around 3ish.

All in inches. Don't know what you mean by 'both no'.


----------



## Nick Barta (Jul 4, 2007)

In the Forum,"No" comes up as a substitute for any word that has s_x in it. So se_xed pairs of Orchids comes up no pairs of orchids!!! Members were asking why I would list "No" mantids for sale!


----------



## Asa (Jul 4, 2007)

Ha ha!


----------



## captainmerkin (Jul 4, 2007)

any idea on the ghosts?


----------



## edash (Jul 4, 2007)

2 inches of body length on ghost mantids. Males look a bit longer cause of the wings!


----------



## Asa (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, it's too bad they aren't bigger.


----------



## captainmerkin (Jul 5, 2007)

wow really small.

will they be able to tackle adult crickets at that size? Dont think they will still want to eat flies though?


----------



## Ben.M (Jul 5, 2007)

My adults can take adult crix(but not the big adults :roll: )


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2007)

> wow really small.will they be able to tackle adult crickets at that size? Dont think they will still want to eat flies though?


They can take small adult crickets. Bluebottle or houseflies are the perfect size food for them.


----------



## captainmerkin (Jul 7, 2007)

cool, tough little buggers then  

No idea where I can get bluebottle cultures in the UK, have been looking high and low


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jul 8, 2007)

> cool, tough little buggers then  No idea where I can get bluebottle cultures in the UK, have been looking high and low


You can't - just buy maggots from a bait shop. They are known as pinkies.

EDIT !!!! Whoops I wasn't thinking, pinkies are greenbottle flies, 'whites' are bluebottles !!!


----------



## captainmerkin (Jul 11, 2007)

> > cool, tough little buggers then  No idea where I can get bluebottle cultures in the UK, have been looking high and low
> 
> 
> You can't - just buy maggots from a bait shop. They are known as pinkies.


pinkies are baby mice are they not?

I will have a look for these then, good idea!


----------



## Asa (Jul 11, 2007)

No bluebottle cultures in the UK?! Wow.


----------



## Orin (Jul 11, 2007)

Approx max

Giant Asian 90mm

Orchid (female I think) 80mm

P.Paradoxia 50mm


----------

